

DreamHost hacked, mass password-reset issued - hdesuyo
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/dreamhost-hacked-mass-password-reset-issued/10175?tag=mantle_skin;content

======
hdesuyo
That's the best thing customers should do, password-reset and should be
encrypted.

